# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Wie woont in Friesland en wil mij helpen?

## Volleyliset

Beste Forumleden.


Ik ben bezig met een afstudeeronderzoek naar het gebruik van E-health binnen een diëtistenpraktijk.
Hiervoor heb ik veel data nodig! Ik heb daarom een enquete opgesteld met 15 vragen.

Hierin wordt het begrip E-health ook verder uitgelegd.
Wie zou mij willen helpen en de enquete voor mij invullen? :)

Dit is de link naar de enquete:

http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=370649 

De enquete is alleen bedoeld voor mensen woonachtig in 1 van deze gemeenten:

o	Gaasterlân-Sleat
o	Heerenveen
o	Lemsterland
o	Ooststellingwerf
o	Opsterland
o	Skarsterlân
o	Smallingerland
o	Súdwest-Fryslân
o	Weststellingwerf

Heel erg hartelijk bedankt! :)

----------


## Volleyliset

Heel erg bedankt voor diegenen die de vragenlijst al hebben ingevuld! Om het onderzoek betrouwbaar te maken heb ik alleen nog veel meer nodig.. Dus als er nog mensen zijn die het even willen invullen? Het kost maar een paar minuutjes  :Smile:

----------

